# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Дипломная работа

## Сергей Петров

Посоветуйте где можно заказать написание диплоной работы.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я бы вам посоветовал почитать такую информацию на студенческих форумах там должна быть актуальная информация.

----------


## Аркадий

Я тоже долгое время искал нормальный сайт где можно заказать написание дипломной работы и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://www.napishem.by туда и обратился.

----------

